# [Thrall] Suchen Aktive Spieler die gerne Raiden (HC clean)



## Maclife (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo wir sind eine Gilde die nicht Progress unterwegs ist. Trotzdem nehmen wir es ernst Azeroth zu verteidigen gegen jede Gefahr und die Herausforderung zu bewältige. Wir haben Aktiv den aktuellen Raid clean auf HC. 

 

Wir suchen noch nette Spieler aller art um gemütlich jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag von 20 bis 23 Uhr zu Raiden. Und uns schon mal vorbereiten und einzuspielen für die kommenden Gefahren durch die Legion.

 

 

Wenn du über 18 bist und Interesse hast Melde dich bei mir dann können wir einen Testraid zusammen machen.


----------

